# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Light Gauge vs. Medium Gauge Strings?

## Carolie

Do light gauge strings make a noticeable difference on the ease of playing a mandolin? I read someplace that all mandolins except for bowl backs should use medium gauge strings.

Carolyn

----------


## Chris Keth

> Do light gauge strings make a noticeable difference on the ease of playing a mandolin? I read someplace that all mandolins except for bowl backs should use medium gauge strings.
> 
> Carolyn


They are noticeably easier to fret. You will probably notice a thinner sound with light strings, though. It may be a good option to work your way up to the medium gauge strings.

----------


## Nick Triesch

Light gauge strings will fret better but on a great mandolin light gauge strings will still sound rich and full.  Nick

----------


## Mike Bunting

If strings are too heavy, they may prevent the top from vibrating to its full potential and if too light, they may not drive the top enough to get the best tone. It all very much depends on the balance between the strings and the top, so different instruments may like different strings. I guess it is mostly a trial and error process as you get familiar with your instrument. Your original 
question.. I guess they would be easier on your fingers, but pressing down medium strings really doesn't take much pressure. (People often press a way hader than they need to).

----------


## Fretbear

Heavier strings will also generally stay in tune more readily than lighter ones.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Depends on your action as well - one of my mandolins has medium gauge strings with low action and it's super easy to fret, the other one (just arrived today) has light gauge strings but with higher action and it's taking more pressure to fret. I'm gonna lower the action on it just a wee bit tomorrow.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JEStanek

Carolie,

I would encourage you to try the JazzMando JM11 strings.  They are flatwound which means they are smooth on your fingers and don't give what whoosh sound as you slide up them.  They are a tad lighter guage than D'Addario J74s.  I find them a) extremely comfortable b) long lasting (more than 3-4x lifespan od D'addario J-74s) c) have a great sound d) hold tune just fine.  You might notice a slight loss in volume but as I play alone, this isn't a concern.

You can buy them here.  They are the much more affordable version of the Thomastik Infield flatwound string with the exception of the JM11s do *not* have a wound A string.  

This is a $16 experiment that I believe will pay off for your hand issues and your playing.

Aside from bowlbacks there are certain instruments that are built specifically for light gauge strings.  The Phoenix Neoclassical comes to mind.  This is a $2kish instrument but the people who have them marvel at the volume and tone they produce.  This is a testament to Rolfe's skill as a builder.

That said, I'm a fan of the JM11s and use them.

Jamie

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

CHASAX

----------


## Jim

I have an old flat top regal and a cheap chinese oval hole that sound and play their best with light strings and a a rover rm75 that likes mediums the best.

----------


## mandroid

Physically, the heavier wire will take more tension , to reach  a given pitch , than a thinner one.

now the higher tension  string can be struck with more sforzando, and thus be louder, 
lighter favors a more pianissimo  picker .. 

as always the term 'should' has the skeptical mind ask 'why? and sez who?'

----------


## Rob Gerety

Yea, I use lights and they move the top of my Eastman A style just fine - loud as heck and nice tone.

----------


## Tim Bowen

> Heavier strings will also generally stay in tune more readily than lighter ones.


Hey, I'm down with that. For whatever reasons, I experience more tuning drift issues with mandolins than with any other stringed instrument I play. Which is somewhat odd, since I don't even bend strings with mandos. Even my five string banjo has better stability. Anyway, I recently changed from .010-.034 to .011-.040, and the tuning stability is considerably improved.

----------

